# POLL:Lolis or Idols



## DJPlace (Jun 14, 2021)

let's see what's are favs are


----------



## Chary (Jun 14, 2021)

Idol lolis seem to be the only true answer


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2021)

Hmmm, let me think... 








Tough one. Let me consult the oppai on the sempai: 





"Oh oppai on the sempai, what is your wisdom?" 



Gravure. Definitely gravure.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2021)

Veho said:


> Hmmm, let me think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## godreborn (Jun 14, 2021)

@Veho now, I've forgotten what I was going to say.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2021)

I was expecting Copper but found Gold thanks to @Veho 
ヽ(｡◕o◕｡)ﾉ.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> @Veho now, I've forgotten what I was going to say.


Got Milk?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I was expecting Copper but found Gold thanks to @Veho
> ヽ(｡◕o◕｡)ﾉ.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



he has me with either T or A.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> he has me with either T or A.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 14, 2021)

whichever get me more horny in a legal way.

*oh wait im 15 so i say both.*


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 14, 2021)

this is why i miss my daily EOF.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 14, 2021)

Veho said:


> Hmmm, let me think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of these are reposts from the EoF, yes?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

Veho said:


> Hmmm, let me think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SG854 (Jun 16, 2021)

It would have to be Japanese Idols for me


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 16, 2021)

lolis. no im not a pedo


----------



## plasturion (Jun 17, 2021)

Chipmunks:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2021)

Me voting randomly to see what happens


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2021)

idols


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 19, 2021)

dang i  should of added a poll option for one more choice.

LOLI's that are IDOL's oh well no sense of crying over spilled milk...


----------



## Seriel (Jun 19, 2021)

DJPlace said:


> dang i  should of added a poll option for one more choice.
> 
> LOLI's that are IDOL's oh well no sense of crying over spilled milk...


Would that not come under both?


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 19, 2021)

Seriel said:


> Would that not come under both?



your right. maybe i'll come up with a better idea later.


----------



## Flame (Jun 19, 2021)




----------

